
Dollar Stores not just a response to poverty but a cause - glassworm
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/as-dollar-stores-move-into-cities-residents-see-a-steep-downside/2019/02/15/b3676cbe-2f09-11e9-8ad3-9a5b113ecd3c_story.html
======
implying
Paywall bypass: [http://archive.is/BiSPt](http://archive.is/BiSPt)

